
What about making free communitarian courses for Travel, Business, Music, etc? - Vialevo
Hi,<p>I just started something like a course hub, so I&#x27;m testing a lot of things to get initial traction. I was wondering if you think there would be a demand to create free courses constantly evolving via the best advice of a community. Personnaly I would love something like that so I try to create it, but I&#x27;m not sure if it&#x27;s enough for people.
Tell me your thoughts about it...<p>Feedback, critics, what you would want to see, are very welcomed.
======
brudgers
My advice is to start with one really good course rather than a platform for
courses of variable quality. This will prevent the pretend work of adding
Facebook/Snapchat/Twitter integration getting in the way of the hard work of
teaching people.

Good luck.

~~~
Vialevo
Thanks I appreciate the good advice

